# design



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

I recently found a layout design that was created in Z scale. What would be the easiest way to convert the thing?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i would just just recreate it in anyrail, or use the "analog" ruler, pen and paper


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

If the drawing has a grid for z can I convert it to N???


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i'm not sure if Z sections will exacly convert to N. but the general shape, i don't see why not


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Whatever the block size is for Z double it. 6 inches of Z will convert to 12 inches N and 24 inches HO. Roughly.


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

As far as the track goes I know that HO has 18, 15, and 22 degree curved. what are they in reference to N gauge?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

train_nut said:


> As far as the track goes I know that HO has 18, 15, and 22 degree curved. what are they in reference to N gauge?


these are no degrees, those are radiuses. and R18- R15 are to tight if you ask me.

otherwise just convert R22 times 87 (as in 1:87) devided by CORRECTION 148 (as in 1:148) = ~12.7
so R22 in HO roughly equal R12.7 in N. not sure what section s they make for N but why use those? use flexi instead


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The radius is to scale and therefore the same ( not the exact same measurement though). Go with flex track and don't worry about buying the right curves. a 15 inch radius is probably 7.5 in Z. But Z I think is all metric.


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

using flex is something I have considered and most likely use. I was thinking that using curved track would save a lot of head aches but it may just do the opposite. thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

tankist is the math equation that a person uses like the one you gave about radius listed any were else???


----------



## DreamingTree1027 (Jul 13, 2009)

If you want to run long cars such as spine cars, modern auto racks or passenger cars over 30" is suggested for a more scale look in HO.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

train_nut said:


> tankist is the math equation that a person uses like the one you gave about radius listed any were else???


ehhh, there is no equation really, just a very simple math  don't mean to insult you but in which grade do they teach multiplication and division ? first or is it second?

it might be listed somewhere of course but i don't think it really needs to be as this is something you just remember. as T man said, it is roughly half. bit more precise it is 0.58


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

*layout*

funny lol 1st grade is when I learned math :laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

G0 to circle math. A=Pi R squared or R= sqrt of A/Pi. Pi =3.141592 A is the area of a circle. R is the radius of the circle. With that formula, Area is proportional to Radius. The larger the circle the larger the radius.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

T-Man said:


> G0 to circle math. A=Pi R squared or R= sqrt of A/Pi. Pi =3.141592 A is the area of a circle. R is the radius of the circle. With that formula, Area is proportional to Radius. The larger the circle the larger the radius.


awesome!!!

now lets try that
you will need pen, paper and built in microsoft calculator in scentific mode

Problem1:

"pair of 9 inch long rails intersect each other at 12.5 degree angle in their middle point. the crossing is later upgraded to form an ideal double slip switch (diverging path starts at the very ends of lines). 
a. calculate the radius of a curve train will be negotiating while taking the diverging path.
b. calculate radius if the slip switch is not ideal - diverging path points located 2" from rail ends."

problem 2:

"user BNSF_affictionado32 just joined the www.bestMRR_forum_out_there.com . user wants to build a shelf layout with shelves 24 inches deep. user wants maximum possible curve radius in the corner where two shelves meet for his 8 axle loco. negelecting the width of the rail, calculate the maximum radius posible withot the rail hanging of the benchwork"

lets hear them


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

T-Man said:


> The larger the circle the larger the radius.


brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Problem one needs a Diagram. I think you are confusing the radius of a circle to angles and triangles. Radius is length, degrees are angles.
Second problem your link does not work. He could just use a pencil on a piece of string and draw different arcs by varing the length of the string. Measure the string on the arc you use to get the radius.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

diagram is part of the solution and all the info is there.
you know the length of the lines, you know they intersect in the middle of eachother, you know the angle in degrees they intersect at. find the radius of a circle that is tangent to marked endpoints.

as far as the link i highly doubt such website exists, lol. can be modified to "user X just joined forum Y ..."

diagrams for both attached


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Question 2 use a 4 foot string. To make the corner you need to drop two feet providing you are against the back shelf. You have to start your turn two feet back any mor and the curve won't fit on the opposite side. So your drop is two feet your run is two feet. Your radian is one. You travel about 4 feet to get around the corner hence a 4 foot radius.
Radian is distance traveled (circle arc)over Radius.
Circumference is 2 Pi Radius.


Question one I always thought everything was straight not curved. So I disagree on your drawing. The double switch is a set of parallel lines connected by an X


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

string was not in allowed instruments list (you allowed pencil, sheet of paper and scientific calculator). string will only allow to aproximate, the problem asks to caculate  



T-Man said:


> Question one I always thought everything was straight not curved. So I disagree on your drawing. The double switch is a set of parallel lines connected by an X


double crossover is indeed two parralell lines. however i asked about double slip switch. 











i guess noone is interested.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Cmon guys! i imagine someone on here should have highschool diploma


----------



## lanceh5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Here are the calculations for crossing radius and maximum radius on a 24" shelf. 


http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a212/lanceh5/Problem2MaxRadius.jpg

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a212/lanceh5/Problem1CalcR.jpg


----------



## aerodude (Dec 9, 2009)

First Post - Hi everyone.

I tried to follow lanceh5's math, but it is missing the algebra. I did confirm the final numbers though.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hi and welcome!

oops, i think i missed lanceh's answer back 3 month ago .
sorry dude


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm too dumb for all that. When the time comes, I'm going to measure my track and clearance for a single straight, a single curve, a multiple straight and a multiple curve and then cut templates out of plexiglass. My brain gets fuzzy when I work late, but templates never drop a decimal.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tankist said:


> Cmon guys! i imagine someone on here should have highschool diploma


Not yet, but I've got a bid in on Ebay!


----------



## aerodude (Dec 9, 2009)

I have too many diplomas. Maybe I should put one on Ebay...

If you use flex track, just lay it out in the natural curve, and use your templates to make sure it is not too tight of a curve. It is more fun bending rails than punching on a calculator anyway.


----------

